# John Deere 410 Backhoe - Dead hydraulics



## arnstein77 (May 4, 2013)

Hi, I have a 1980mod John Deere backhoe. 

The hydraulics suddenly became weaker and after a while it was complately dead. 

Both driving the tractor, using the rear digger and the front bucket is not possible. 

I am thinking it might be the "feed pump" in the transmission that is broken. Could it be possible that just the filter or screen is blocked? Anyone that has experience with simular problem? 

Do I need to splitt the engine/transmission to get to the transmission pump?

Allso, could anyone point to me where I can find the oil filtre and the screen? See attached picture of transmission bottom.


----------



## ve3buk (Oct 21, 2013)

John Deere 410G Backhoe
My fan blower resistor keeps on blowing & only have high speed on fan, also no heat from heater. Can anyone tell me what to check or what is causing this problem.


----------

